
Amazon is opening its first physical bookstore today - signa11
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/2/9661556/amazon-books-first-physical-bookstore-opening-seattle
======
gloves
Can't imagine this is really going to be a big thing in Amazon's strategy
going forwards, just a marketing ploy and a bit of fun.

Interestingly, Amazon reportedly turnover twice as much from their data
services than they do their retail operation. We've seen today with King the
value of Big Data

